# What do you wish you knew then?



## idbrand (Aug 26, 2010)

What do you wish you knew? What would you have wanted (aside from not having to do it in the first place? 

What are the best ways to work through this time? I'm trying to aggregate ideas for our facebook group, mediating divorce in order to share knowledge and resources. 

Please help by sharing your anonymous thoughts.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/BP3F5Q9 (copy and paste link if it doesn't click)


----------

